

NSA guide to Writing Efficient Fortran (1972) - DiabloD3
http://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/tech_journals/writing_efficient_fortran.pdf

======
sixtofour
The NSA cared a lot about FORTRAN. Did I just learn something about the nature
of code breaking, given FORTRAN's affinities?

"Originally developed by IBM at their campus in south San Jose, California in
the 1950s for scientific and engineering applications, Fortran came to
dominate this area of programming early on and has been in continual use for
over half a century in computationally intensive areas such as numerical
weather prediction, finite element analysis, computational fluid dynamics,
computational physics and computational chemistry."

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortran>

